# High school halftime show leaves local community and media outraged



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

"A grieving Mississippi community is outraged after a visiting high school team’s halftime show portrayed students holding a SWAT team at gunpoint. It comes a week after two police officers in the town were killed while on duty."
Welcome to the new America! Where you are now taught in school how to hold a SWAT team at gunpoint! This is horrible that our kids would be taught such things in any place but it's especially terrible that it's being taught in our own children's schools.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

I hope those students never reproduce, we don't need subhuman trash like them.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope those students never reproduce, we don't need subhuman trash like them.


I feel very uneasy about something like this. If it is being taught in this school... imagine if it's being taught in others...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I feel very uneasy about something like this. If it is being taught in this school... imagine if it's being taught in others...



Time to sterilize these losers, seriously, what kind of jackhole teaches this?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Time to sterilize these losers, seriously, what kind of jackhole teaches this?


I think it's a huge problem now in schools but mostly colleges where it is taught that cops are evil and attacking innocent people. I remember being brought up to have a huge respect for law enforcement and to look for a policeman if I was ever in danger. What happened?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I think it's a huge problem now in schools but mostly colleges where it is taught that cops are evil and attacking innocent people. I remember being brought up to have a huge respect for law enforcement and to look for a policeman if I was ever in danger. What happened?



I blame the crybaby minorities who are the loudest and want to censor and be overly PC.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

Nothing like the smell of bacon in the morning.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

and still americans are proud of their shitty country as it was a great and perfect place..... i blame trump :V


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I blame the crybaby minorities who are the loudest and want to censor and be overly PC.


lol yeah man how dare they complain about getting unlawful treated and shot and killed on a daily basis based solely of the colour of pigment in the skin.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> lol yeah man how dare they complain about getting unlawful treated and shot and killed on a daily basis based solely of the colour of pigment in the skin.



I'm talking mostly about the extreme left progressives who want to censor every damn word that happens to offend them.  Screw being PC, screw censorship.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I blame the crybaby minorities who are the loudest and want to censor and be overly PC.


I agree. I blame them but I also blame the educators who instill it into their heads that this is perfectly fine.



IP60 said:


> Nothing like the smell of bacon in the morning.


What's that mean? They aren't being targeted for their skin tone but because they are committing crimes.



BlueFox gui said:


> and still americans are proud of their shitty country as it was a great and perfect place..... i blame trump :V


It has only turned into a shit because we allowed extremists to teach our children these things. America was never this way until a decade ago as far as I know.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm talking mostly about the extreme left progressives who want to censor every damn word that happens to offend them.  Screw being PC, screw censorship.


That's a easy way to group everything together. You literally just said you blame minorities? really?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

i vote in explode america, then explode the world and do everything from zero again


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> and still americans are proud of their shitty country as it was a great and perfect place..... i blame trump :V



I'm sure you're proud of your country's shitty and crime-addled government too.



IP60 said:


> That's a easy way to group everything together. You literally just said you blame minorities? really?



Did I stutter? Reread what I said. I meant smaller groups as in progressives/extreme left-wing losers who want to make everything PC, oy vey.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I agree. I blame them but I also blame the educators who instill it into their heads that this is perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> What's that mean? They aren't being targeted for their skin tone but because they are committing crimes.
> ...


It means cops are pigs and murderers and I love bacon.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i vote in explode america, then explode the world and do everything from zero again



Cool, we'll keep defoliating the Amazon rain forest in return.  Man, it's bad enough we have political discussions, but now we have people like you shitting on Americans for the actions of the government. What a load of bullshit, but keep it coming


I know, I'll start calling Brazil the crime capital of South America, sound good?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure you're proud of your country's shitty and crime-addled government too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I stutter? Reread what I said. I meant smaller groups as in progressives/extreme left-wing losers who want to make everything PC, oy vey.


"I blame minorities"

Right.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> It means cops are pigs and murderers and I love bacon.


It means that they are going after criminals and stopping murderers. Get that shit out of here.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It means that they are going criminals and stopping murderers. Get that shot out of here.


Ya right. 

The cops are not your friends.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> "I blame minorities"
> 
> Right.



Don't piss in my mouth and call it rain, kid. Either stop taking my post out of context, or shut it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't piss in my mouth and call it rain, kid.


You literally said I blame minorities in general then added a bunch of PC leftist shit to fill it out after.

Trumps America.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> You literally said I blame minorities in general then added a bunch of PC leftist shit to fill it out after.
> 
> Trumps America.



Well excuse me, Princess.

Back off my posts already or piss off.

Go get high or something, now that cannabis is legal.  GTFO.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> You literally said I blame minorities in general then added a bunch of PC leftist shit to fill it out after.
> 
> Trumps America.


If its "Trumps America" then why is it minorities doing this and not those wicked whites?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> If its "Trumps America" then why is it minorities doing this and not those racist whites?



Forget him, he's full of shit.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure you're proud of your country's shitty and crime-addled government too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I stutter? Reread what I said. I meant smaller groups as in progressives/extreme left-wing losers who want to make everything PC, oy vey.


and who said i am denying that my country is shitty? 
we are talking about USA son, talk about another country is typical from those people who lose argument quickly XD


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Forget him, he's full of shit.


Seems like it. He's allowed to have his own opinion but if he is going to make certain claims he should be able to back them up.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Cool, we'll keep defoliating the Amazon rain forest in return.  Man, it's bad enough we have political discussions, but now we have people like you shitting on Americans for the actions of the government. What a load of bullshit, but keep it coming
> 
> 
> I know, I'll start calling Brazil the crime capital of South America, sound good?


and do you think i will get offended or anything it's true LMAO


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> If its "Trumps America" then why is it minorities doing this and not those wicked whites?


Outright racism, nice.

I can respect a racist more when they are open about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> and who said i am denying that my country is shitty?
> we are talking about USA son, talk about another country is typical from those people who lose argument quickly XD



You're acting as if the entirety of the US population is a certain way based off the government actions. No offense, but that's a bullshit assumption, so please, either stop judging the entirety of a nation based of the actions of a few.  Real nice of you, I'll be sure to treat you well if you ever visit.

I don't go around shitting on other countries based off their governments, what gives you the right to do the same?


Fucking hell this place is full of stupid assumptions.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> Outright racism, nice.


It's not racist? I'm telling you that Trump is supposed to be this racist guy and teaching whites to hate but if that's so why is it minorities doing this and not whites?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You're acting as if the entirety of the US population is a certain way based off the government actions. No offense, but that's a bullshit assumption, so please, either stop judging the entirety of a nation based of the actions of a few.  Real nice of you, I'll be sure to treat you well if you ever visit.
> 
> I don't go around shitting on other countries based off their governments, what gives you the right to do the same?
> 
> ...


ofc not the whole population acts like that, some are just too idiot and teach the wrong things to people thinking that they are doing right, this is everywhere sadly


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You're acting as if the entirety of the US population is a certain way based off the government actions. No offense, but that's a bullshit assumption, so please, either stop judging the entirety of a nation based of the actions of a few.  Real nice of you, I'll be sure to treat you well if you ever visit.
> 
> I don't go around shitting on other countries based off their governments, what gives you the right to do the same?
> 
> ...


"Hati is a shit hole country"

nah the president does that for you


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> ofc not the whole population acts like that, some are just too idiot and teach the wrong things to people thinking that they are doing right, this is everywhere sadly



And you assume that every single American is that way? Just because the government has corruption? I take offense to that, because if they're stupid, if they're all bad, then so am I, apparently. Gee, that makes me feel so loved by people on here.



IP60 said:


> "Hati is a shit hole country"
> 
> nah the president does that for you



Shut your damn frothing gob for one minute, piss off already, you're making this place a hellhole. Just shut up. Consider yourself blocked, good day.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And you assume that every single American is that way? Just because the government has corruption? I take offense to that, because if they're stupid, if they're all bad, then so am I, apparently. Gee, that makes me feel so loved by people on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your damn frothing gob for one minute, piss off already, you're making this place a hellhole. Just shut up.


LMAO i literally said "ofc not" you looks like those women that asks you "how do i look" you're looking kinda meh "ARE YOU CALLING ME UGLY??" no i'm just saying that you can look better "YOU JUST CALLED ME UGLY"

literally this dude i'm not kidding


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

Well, this thread flared my anxiety up good. Screw this, I'm out, I can't stand people who think their opinions are fact and try to shove it down our throats.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

Whoever teaches this should be arrested and charged as a terrorist.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Whoever teaches this should be arrested and charged as a terrorist.


I'm surprised that hasn't happened already. It shows that this behavior will just happen again because it's being tolerated. All you have to do is say sorry and that makes it all better, it seems.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 18, 2018)

These kids see countless videos of people getting shot by police officers for seemingly no reason at all. Add the fact that most of these people have the same skin color as them or even the same age. To be honest, these kids are expressing their frustration and their fears of the current police force. That is not to say that this demonstration is the least bit appropriate, but it is at least showing us that the current social climate is fearful and angry at the police. These kids should not be blamed for such an outrageous and disrespectful presentation, but responsible Adults should have a long conversation with the children. However, their purpose for such a presentation should not be cast out. They should be taught how to tastefully get their message across. A HS football game is not an art gala. Then again you could say that they were successful in making people react (Isn't that what art is?).


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Cool, we'll keep defoliating the Amazon rain forest in return.  Man, it's bad enough we have political discussions, but now we have people like you shitting on Americans for the actions of the government. What a load of bullshit, but keep it coming
> 
> 
> I know, I'll start calling Brazil the crime capital of South America, sound good?



Listen, whether you like it or not, your country is regarded as the "most advanced one in the world". You even like to refer to yourselves as 'Americans', as if you were the owners of our entire continent. Pretentious much? Stop blaming everything on minorities, everyone is involved in the general problem, including people like you who don't give a fuck about what is happening to those who suffer severely due to their legitimate complains being considered as "whining".

Brazil is in fact filled to the brim with issues. My country is on the verge of electing a fascist as president, and this is simply absurd. This extremely conservative wave happening worldwide will set society back in decades, and you can't hide or deny it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

SpaceFunction said:


> Listen, whether you like it or not, your country is regarded as the "most advanced one in the world". You even like to refer to yourselves as 'Americans', as if you were the owners of our entire continent. Pretentious much? Stop blaming everything on minorities, everyone is involved in the general problem, including people like you who don't give a fuck about what is happening to those who suffer severely due to their legitimate complains being considered as "whining".
> 
> Brazil is in fact filled to the brim with issues. My country is on the verge of electing a fascist as president, and this is simply absurd. This extremely conservative wave happening worldwide will set society back in decades, and you can't hide or deny it.


Preach brother.

It's ironic how the right are actually the "special snow flakes" he blocked me because he didn't like the challenge to his at the very least selfish if not racist views.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow this thread went South


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

gman666 said:


> These kids see countless videos of people getting shot by police officers for seemingly no reason at all. Add the fact that most of these people have the same skin color as them or even the same age. To be honest, these kids are expressing their frustration and their fears of the current police force. That is not to say that this demonstration is the least bit appropriate, but it is at least showing us that the current social climate is fearful and angry at the police. These kids should not be blamed for such an outrageous and disrespectful presentation, but responsible Adults should have a long conversation with the children. However, their purpose for such a presentation should not be cast out. They should be taught how to tastefully get their message across. A HS football game is not an art gala. Then again you could say that they were successful in making people react (Isn't that what art is?).





IP60 said:


> Preach brother.
> 
> It's ironic how the right are actually the "special snow flakes" he blocked me because he didn't like the challenge to his at the very least selfish if not racist views.


Really? Because its taught in schools that white people are oppressors and our DNA is an abomination. That's what is being taught in schools.
https://nypost.com/2016/07/01/elite-k-8-school-teaches-white-students-theyre-born-racist/, https://www.foxnews.com/us/white-ra...university-will-be-guarded-by-police-officers, https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/campus-newspaper-editorial-your-white-dna-is-an-abomination


----------



## Chary (Oct 18, 2018)

Disregarding any form of political view with this, it's still so random and weird for a halftime show. Like, what? What use is there in something like that. It's just awkward.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

a person: i have a little black thing on my ski...

another person: HE'S A MONSTER


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Really? Because its taught in schools that white people are oppressors and our DNA is an abomination. That's what is being taught in schools.
> https://nypost.com/2016/07/01/elite-k-8-school-teaches-white-students-theyre-born-racist/, https://www.foxnews.com/us/white-ra...university-will-be-guarded-by-police-officers, https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/campus-newspaper-editorial-your-white-dna-is-an-abomination


"Fox News" 

GTFO


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> "Fox News"
> 
> GTFO


Haha if that isn't to your liking then what about the links from the nypost and washingtonexaminer? Anything on that? Nothing?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Cool, we'll keep defoliating the Amazon rain forest in return.  Man, it's bad enough we have political discussions, but now we have people like you shitting on Americans for the actions of the government. What a load of bullshit, but keep it coming
> 
> 
> I know, I'll start calling Brazil the crime capital of South America, sound good?



I'm more then certain you failed to see the sarcasm in his post.

But I agree with Bluefox tho.
Why not nuke the entire world and let mother nature start all over again.
Hopefully this time evolution won't be as stupid as to create another destructive parasite on this planet.
I for one welcome our future overlords, the giant amphibious oysters!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'm more then certain you failed to see the sarcasm in his post.
> 
> But I agree with Bluefox tho.
> Why not nuke the entire world and let mother nature start all over again.
> ...


Either way these things would probably happen. These types of things just exist and always have.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha if that isn't to your liking then what about the links from the nypost and washingtonexaminer? Anything on that? Nothing?


All alt right propaganda.

Even if was true what the fuck is your point? that a racist minority exist somewhere? congrats I hate racists ALL racists.

You live in denial.

You have no clue what actually real ingrained systemic racism is. In a bubble.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 18, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> But I agree with Bluefox tho.
> Why not nuke the entire world and let mother nature start all over again.
> Hopefully this time evolution won't be as stupid as to create another destructive parasite on this planet.
> I for one welcome our future overlords, the giant amphibious oysters!


Wow that’s crazy


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> All alt right propaganda.
> 
> Even if was true what the fuck is your point? that a racist minority exist somewhere? congrats I hate racists ALL racists.
> 
> You live in denial.


I'm not living in denial when I showed you this type of thing exists. It's pretty terrible no matter what race said it. The only problem is that this rhetoric is being taught in schools to discriminate against a certain race.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I'm not living in denial when I showed you this type of thing exists. It's pretty terrible no matter the race said it. The only problem is that this rhetoric is being taught in schools to discriminate against a certain race.


No it's not.

That's the point. You live in a bubble of denial.

Minorities deal with racism in every aspect of life on every single level.

Like I said you have no clue.


Don't worry white people won't lose power, I know that's what this is actually all about from racists.

They are scared.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> No it's not.
> 
> That's the point. You live in a bubble of denial.
> 
> ...


You're the one that is living in denial. I just showed you proof that this is happening and you're choosing to not believe it because it goes against your argument. Every race deals with racism; not just minorities. You're the one without a clue.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Really? Because its taught in schools that white people are oppressors and our DNA is an abomination. That's what is being taught in schools.
> https://nypost.com/2016/07/01/elite-k-8-school-teaches-white-students-theyre-born-racist/, https://www.foxnews.com/us/white-ra...university-will-be-guarded-by-police-officers, https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/campus-newspaper-editorial-your-white-dna-is-an-abomination


I seriously don't get why I was added to this flurry of links regarding situations where SOME people are teaching outrageous topics. But you still act as tho this all stems from a hidden agenda in education. Stop trying to be a victim dude.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

gman666 said:


> I seriously don't get why I was added to this flurry of links regarding situations where SOME people are teaching outrageous topics. But you still act as tho this all stems from a hidden agenda in education. Stop trying to be a victim dude.


I give up.

You cannot cleanse the vile in they're hearts.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

gman666 said:


> I seriously don't get why I was added to this flurry of links regarding situations where SOME people are teaching outrageous topics. But you still act as tho this all stems from a hidden agenda in education. Stop trying to be a victim dude.


Haha victim? It's being taught in schools to discriminate against a certain race, you weirdo. It is a hidden agenda. I bet you wouldn't be saying this if it was another race.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> No it's not.
> 
> That's the point. You live in a bubble of denial.
> 
> ...


I’m a minority living in the US of A and I never dealt with discrimination in my life. Anecdotal but yaaa.....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I’m a minority living in the US of A and I never dealt with discrimination in my life. Anecdotal but ya...


alright Uncle Tom


----------



## SG854 (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> alright Uncle Tom


I ain’t Black


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha victim? It's being taught in schools to discriminate against a certain race, you weirdo. It is a hidden agenda. I bet you wouldn't be saying this if it was another race.


yeah lmao its a hidden agenda.

They're coming to get you Barbra!!!! those scary minorities!


----------



## gman666 (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha victim? It's being taught in schools to discriminate against a certain race, you weirdo. It is a hidden agenda. I bet you wouldn't be saying this if it was another race.


Hmm like Christopher Colombus and the Native Americans and the do no wrong pilgrims of the Mayflower?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> yeah lmao its a hidden agenda.
> 
> They're coming to get you Barbra!!!! those scary minorities!


We might be on to something!





gman666 said:


> Hmm like Christopher Colombus and the Native Americans and the do no wrong pilgrims of the Mayflower?


I agree. It was a terrible thing to happen but that doesn't make it right that it's being done to others when people in these days had nothing to do with it.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> We might be on to something!
> View attachment 147030View attachment 147031
> 
> 
> I agree. It was a terrible thing to happen but that doesn't make it right that it's being done to others when people in these days had nothing to do with it.


I just don't get you...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> We might be on to something!
> View attachment 147030View attachment 147031
> 
> 
> I agree. It was a terrible thing to happen but that doesn't make it right that it's being done to others when people in these days had nothing to do with it.


You really are a awful person.

Well enough of this.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

gman666 said:


> I just don't get you...


It's okay. Most people don't.
All racism is wrong.



IP60 said:


> You really are a awful person.
> 
> Well enough of this.


You have a right to your own opinion.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 18, 2018)

"Russia Today"

All you need to know.

We're living in a time when they don't even try to hide their meddling in our internal politics, and yet people still eat this stuff up


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

GBAtemp doesn't ban for racism? 

Honest question? the pictures that dude just posted are disgusting. Are there no standards here?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> GBAtemp doesn't ban for racism?
> 
> Honest question? the pictures that dude just posted are disgusting. Are there no standards here?


If it shows racism it shows it against whites.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

guys we all just need to know, racism is a bad thing, and racist people are bad shitty people, and done


----------



## SG854 (Oct 18, 2018)

I’m not with PanTheFaun on his disappearance of whites conspiracy.

Sorry bud....


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

x65943 said:


> "Russia Today"
> 
> All you need to know.
> 
> We're living in a time when they don't even try to hide their meddling in our internal politics, and yet people still eat this stuff up


Here you go - https://www.newsweek.com/mississippi-high-school-band-half-time-performance-1156567
Other news agencies can't report on things going on in different countries?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> I’m not with PanTheFaun on his disappearance of whites conspiracy.
> 
> Sorry bud....


That's fine. You don't have to be.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> ... congrats I hate racists ALL racists.





IP60 said:


> ... I can respect a racist more when they are open about it.


Bit hypocritical if you ask me.

In regards to the actual topic, I think Chary put it pretty well.
Seems like a really odd/out of place thing to do at a game.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> If it shows racism it shows it against whites.





IP60 said:


> GBAtemp doesn't ban for racism?
> 
> Honest question? the pictures that dude just posted are disgusting. Are there no standards here?


Dude has a fetish for attacking "Zionist Jews". No BS I can't seem to grasp his ideology on anything. He flip-flops like a fish out of water


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

Why do people hate so much on cops? Like literally any public department there are dickwads who really do racially profile, and it's absolutely something that should be worked on, but theyre the minority. Most of the cops I've met are just normal, decent human beings doing their job because they genuinely care about other people.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Dude has a fetish for attacking "Zionist Jews". No BS I can't seem to grasp his ideology on anything. He flip-flops like a fish out of water


Bat shit crazy.

Let it be I guess.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Dude has a fetish for attacking "Zionist Jews". No BS I can't seem to grasp his ideology on anything. He flip-flops like a fish out of water


I am against any Zionists of any race but the Jewish Zionists push these agendas of racial hatred.



IP60 said:


> Bat shit crazy.
> 
> Let it be I guess.


Can't be that crazy when I showed you proof.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I am against any Zionists but the Jewish Zionists push these agendas of racial hatred.
> 
> 
> Can't be that crazy when I showed you proof.


You showed me proof of how vile, racist and again crazy you are.

Stop responding to me please.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> You showed me proof of how vile, racist and again crazy you are.
> 
> Stop responding to me please.


Just chill... I have a feeling the mods will be on his ass. No reason to get caught up in it.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> You showed me proof of how vile, racist and again crazy you are.
> 
> Stop responding to me please.


You have a right to your own opinion and I will not respond to you as long as you don't quote me.



gman666 said:


> Just chill... I have a feeling the mods will be on his ass. No reason to get caught up in it.


Haha probably.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 19, 2018)

you can easily report lol


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> you can easily report lol


You... you liked my art though and use it as your avatar... I thought what we had was special?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 19, 2018)

i'm just saying if he wants a mod to see something, he can report :V
but yeah your art is great, really good gabumon you drew i'm using it everywhere lol


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i'm just saying if he wants a mod to see something, he can report :V
> but yeah your art is great, really good gabumon you drew i'm using it everywhere lol


Thanks. I appreciate it. c:


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Bit hypocritical if you ask me.
> 
> In regards to the actual topic, I think Chary put it pretty well.
> Seems like a really odd/out of place thing to do at a game.


What is hypocritical about it? I dislike racists but can respect when they are open about it and don't hide like the cockroaches they are behind political stances.


----------



## Tigran (Oct 19, 2018)

As a white person who has had several... bad run ins with the police... I can't be mad at this at all.


Still hate when they threatened to arrest me when I was the one stolen from and battered.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> What is hypocritical about it? I dislike racists but can respect when they are open about it and don't hide like the cockroaches they are behind political stances.


If you don't already see the hypocrisy in hating racists, but respecting them for being open about it, then I don't think it's possible for me to explain it to you.

For clarification: Do you actually respect them, or just hate them a little less if they're open about it?
If the case is the latter, then that would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> If you don't already see the hypocrisy in hating racists, but respecting them for being open about it, then I don't think it's possible for me to explain it to you.
> 
> For clarification, do you actually respect them, or just hate them a little less if they're open about it?
> If the case is the latter, then that would make a lot more sense.


I don't think you understand what hypocrisy means. 

Not going to dignify this with a answer.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> I don't think you understand what hypocrisy means.
> 
> Not going to dignify this with a answer.


Ah, one of those.

Here you go your highness:
Hypocrisy
"The practice of professing beliefs, feelings, or virtues that one does not hold or possess; falseness."

You professed that you hate all racists. Yet you hold respect for them when they're open about it.

Again, if you can't already see how that's hypocritical, then I don't think you're capable of having it explained to you.
(So in hindsight I'm not sure why I even posted this.)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Ah, one of those.
> 
> Here you go your highness:
> Hypocrisy
> ...


Read nice and slow. 

You'll get eventually.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> Read nice and slow.
> 
> You'll get *it* eventually. *<-- FTFY*


Likewise. Best of luck.


----------



## CORE (Oct 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't piss in my mouth and call it rain, kid. Either stop taking my post out of context, or shut it



LMFAO... Damn WTF has happened to this Site instead of Genesis Does What Nintendont we got damn Politics (Make GBATemp Great Again).


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

CORE said:


> LMFAO... Damn WTF has happened to this Site instead of Genesis Does What Nintendont we got damn Politics (Make GBATemp Great Again).


Well this is the political part of the forum. I'm not posting anymore political threads.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

CORE said:


> LMFAO... Damn WTF has happened to this Site instead of Genesis Does What Nintendont we got damn Politics (Make GBATemp Great Again).


Its not politics it's a bunch of racists hiding under that guise. 

Dude has a Patrick Little sig, a known Nazi.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> lol yeah man how dare they complain about getting unlawful treated and shot and killed on a daily basis based solely of the colour of pigment in the skin.


They are not getting shot unlawfully in high numbers and they are not imprisoned in high numbers because of racism either.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> Its not politics it's a bunch of racists hiding under that guise.
> 
> Dude has a Patrick Little sig, a known Nazi.


Patrick Little is not a Nazi and does not identify as one. He describes himself as a Nationally Social Democratic American Patriot (NSDAP) Democrat.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Patrick Little is not a nazi and does not identify as one. He describes himself as a Nationally Social Democratic American Patriot (NSDAP) Democrat.


He is a Neo Nazi.

I also told you not to respond me.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> He is a Neo Nazi.
> 
> I also told you not to respond me.


Incorrect.

You were talking about me so I chose to respond. If you don't want me to talk to you don't bring me up saying "Dude has a Patrick Little sig, a known Nazi.".
Just block me.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> They are not getting shot unlawfully in high numbers and they are not impressioned in high numbers because of racism either.


Alright Uncle Tom.

Tell that to the millions of minorities in prison for small possession of marjiuana charges. DO you know what the discrepancy is between minorities and whites in this area? just one of the many areas.


----------



## CORE (Oct 19, 2018)

Patrick Little? Never heard of him but what proof of him being Nazi and im not trying to stir shit im being serious and peeps going for little guy instead the B***ards in the Shadows. George Soros ring a bell and others like him the real Nazis while we here bitching over someones sig.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

CORE said:


> Patrick Little? Never heard of him but what proof of him being Nazi and im not trying to stir shit im being serious and peeps going for little guy instead the B***ards in the Shadows. George Soros ring a bell and others like him the real Nazis while we hear bitching over someones sig.


He wants to expel all jews from the country.

sigh.

https://taskandpurpose.com/patrick-little-neo-nazi-robocall/

literal maniacs running for office, apparently he really likes the TV show friends.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> Alright Uncle Tom.
> 
> Tell that to the millions of minorities in prison for small possession of marjiuana charges. DO you know what the discrepancy is between minorities and whites in this area? just one of the many areas.


Millions of minorities are not in prison for small possession of marijuana, you made that up. Black prisoners make up 858,000 of prisoners in custody overall for all crimes.

If you freed all Blacks in prison for drug crimes, it will drop from 37.5% to 37%. Barely a half percentage point difference. Most are in Prison for Violent and property crimes.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

CORE said:


> Patrick Little? Never heard of him but what proof of him being Nazi and im not trying to stir shit im being serious and peeps going for little guy instead the B***ards in the Shadows. George Soros ring a bell and others like him the real Nazis while we hear bitching over someones sig.


You can learn about Patrick Little and come to your own conclusions here - https://littlerevolution.us


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Millions of minorities are not in prison for small possession of marijuana, you made that up. Black prisoners make up 858,000 of prisoners in custody overall for all crimes.
> 
> If you freed all Blacks in prison for drug crimes, it will drop from 37.5% to 37%. Barely a half a percentage point difference. Most are in Prison for Violent and property crimes.



A minority who is also a racist. We live in interesting times.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> Alright Uncle Tom.
> 
> Tell that to the millions of minorities in prison for small possession of marjiuana charges. DO you know what the discrepancy is between minorities and whites in this area? just one of the many areas.


So more minorities in prison = racism?

Huh... Something about that logic seems flawed.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> So more minorities in prison = racism?
> 
> Huh... Something about that logic seems flawed.


far less whites in prison for the same exact thing = racism 

logical sound actually


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> A minority who is also a racist. We live in interesting times.


C’mon dude


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

I am replying to someone but I won't quote them - What we call minorities here in European countries are actually the majority of the planet. Europeans are actually the minority of all the races. Do people really believe minorities can't be racist against the majority of a country?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> C’mon dude


common what dude? your placing yourself on the side of someone who thinks white genocide is already in order. I thought you disagreed?

You sure you wanna do that?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

He isn't on my side and said he disagrees with me on certain things like a white genocide. I'm allowed to have my own opinion and so are others.
Just like you believe minorities are targeted just for being a minority.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> common what dude? your placing yourself on the side of someone who thinks white genocide is already in order. I thought you disagreed?
> 
> You sure you wanna do that?


I am against him on the White disappearance thing. But i’m going to be real when it’s comes to prison incarcerations.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Millions of minorities are not in prison for small possession of marijuana, you made that up. Black prisoners make up 858,000 of prisoners in custody overall for all crimes.
> 
> If you freed all Blacks in prison for drug crimes, it will drop from 37.5% to 37%. Barely a half percentage point difference. Most are in Prison for Violent and property crimes.


You obviously haven't seen 13th.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5895028/plotsummary


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> far less whites in prison for the same exact thing = racism
> 
> logical sound actually



So less White people in prison = racism?

Thats a _bit _of a non-sequitur. You have one fact (there are less white people in prison for the same crime). You can't jump from that to 'RACISM! RACISM EVERYWHERE!'. You need to have supporting evidence. Like 'in a suburb where literally everyone has totally equal payment and family size and everything else, black people are more often put in prison.'

Not that that's actually true btw.


----------



## bi388 (Oct 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm talking mostly about the extreme left progressives who want to censor every damn word that happens to offend them.  Screw being PC, screw censorship.


No worse than how the right censors and gives "alternative facts" to mislead everyone. Just in the last few days, Ann Coulter backed out of a debate before going on the news and claiming no one would debate her because liberals are too stupid, and people like Shapiro support boycotts over networks and organizations who have ads that are too liberal or lgbt friendly. Censoring isnt a 'liberal' issue, for every college liberal who wants to deplatform Milo, theres conservatives trying to get people fired for writing things they dont like or being pro lgbt.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 19, 2018)

or most people here for that matter.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I am against him on the White disappearance thing. But i’m going to be real when it’s comes to prison incarcerations.


Doesn't work like that, you are either for or against racism.

Saying black people are in jail because they are black...well is a problem. Nothing else could be going there right? no systemic process to keep the minority down? no lack of education, prospects notta.

They black, they commit crimes. 

Also you are very wrong about the amount of minorities in prison for possession compared to whites. Do a little research.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> You obviously haven't seen 13th.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5895028/plotsummary


That doesn't prove anything. I can provide videos showing the complete opposite.
We aren't gonna get anywhere doing this.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> So less White people in prison = racism?
> 
> Thats a _bit _of a non-sequitur. You have one fact (there are less white people in prison for the same crime). You can't jump from that to 'RACISM! RACISM EVERYWHERE!'. You need to have supporting evidence. Like 'in a suburb where literally everyone has totally equal payment and family size and everything else, black people are more often put in prison.'
> 
> Not that that's actually true btw.


FAR less white people in jail for the SAME THING.

 I don't have to explain it further.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> That doesn't prove anything. I can provide videos showing the complete opposite.
> We aren't gonna get anywhere doing this.


You haven't even watched it yet somehow you now know what the opposite is. Go ahead and post a documentary showing the opposite.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> You haven't even watched it yet somehow you now know what the opposite is. Go ahead and post a documentary showing the opposite.


I have read what it's about. Haha I really want to debate you on this and trust me I would but that would mean it would become very, very racial. Are you sure you want to go down this road?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> FAR less white people in jail for the SAME THING.
> 
> I don't have to explain it further.



That's still a non-sequitur. What if... Hm... I don't know, maybe as a collective, there's a culture that encourages White people to not do drugs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> That's still a non-sequitur. What if... Hm... I don't know, maybe as a collective, there's a culture that encourages White people to not do drugs.


lmao seriously? are actually saying that less white do drugs? is that a thing you just said?

Jesus.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I have read what it's about. Haha I really want to debate you on this and trust me I would but that would mean it would become very, very racial. Are you sure you want to go down this road?


No, because you're obviously ignorant and racist.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> No, because you're obviously ignorant and racist.


Haha facts are not racist.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> lmao seriously? are actually saying that less white do drugs? is that a thing you just said?
> 
> Jesus.



It makes more sense to say that

White people are tried less for possession cause they don't have drugs.

Then to say

White people are tried less for possession cause the system is f'ed.

I was only giving that as an example, for the most part. It is a gargantuan leap in logic for the second, whereas for the first, the premise supports the conclusion. All id need is to grab some evidence and my assertation is proved.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> You can learn about Patrick Little and come to your own conclusions here - https://littlerevolution.us


He want's to expel jews.

My conclusion couldn't be drawn faster.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> It makes more sense to say that
> 
> White people are tried less for possession cause they don't have drugs.
> 
> ...


From what I have read it's not because whites don't do drugs but are not so open about selling them out in the open like most black drug dealers do and that's why they are imprisoned more.



IP60 said:


> He want's to expel jews.
> 
> My conclusion couldn't be drawn faster.


He does and I have said plenty of times before that I don't agree with that but he should expel criminal Zionists.


----------



## CORE (Oct 19, 2018)

Well Not every Jew is a traitor! Neither is everyone a Racist! I leave it at that.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha facts are not racist.


whenever you want to leave "confirmation bias" island, actually watch 13th instead of reading about it. You read about it so you basically took the opinion of whoever wrote what you read instead of seeing it for yourself and making your own opinion. That's the behavior of a fool. If anybody here actually wants to enlighten themselves a little I highly recommend you watch 13th. That's on netflix. If you don't have netflix then watch this one instead.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> whenever you want to leave "confirmation bias" island, actually watch 13th instead of reading about it. You read about it so you basically took the opinion of whoever wrote what you read instead of seeing it for yourself and making your own opinion. That's the behavior of a fool. If anybody here actually wants to enlighten themselves a little I highly recommend you watch 13th. That's on netflix. If you don't have netflix then watch this one instead.



Here is a good discussion about the black incarceration and other racial talks by Jared Taylor and Gavin Mcinnes - 




CORE said:


> Well Not every Jew is a traitor! Neither is everyone a Racist! I leave it at that.


Of course they aren't. I'm only looking to get criminal Zionists out of power.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> It makes more sense to say that
> 
> White people are tried less for possession cause they don't have drugs.
> 
> ...


it makes more sense to say black people do more drugs without any evidence of that what so ever and all the evidence actually point in the opposite direction?

Do you understand that racism means?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 19, 2018)

I have to add that the powers that be have done a bang up job dividing and conquering. There is a war on EVERY race. From blacks to whites and everything in between and they seek to come out of it the masters of all nations.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Here is a good discussion about the black incarceration and other racial talks by Jared Taylor and Gavin Mcinnes -
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they aren't. I'm only looking to get criminal Zionists out of power.



Gavin lmfao you have a lot of racisms people to look up to.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> From what I have read it's not because whites don't do drugs but are not so open about selling them out in the open like most black drug dealers do and that's why they are imprisoned more.
> 
> 
> He does and I have said plenty of times before that I don't agree with that but he should expel criminal Zionists.


He wants jews expel. I don't give fuck about anything else he says.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> Gavin lmfao you have a lot of racisms people to look up to.


Statistical data is not racist.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> it makes more sense to say black people do more drugs without any evidence of that what so ever and all the evidence actually point in the opposite direction?
> 
> Do you understand that racism means?



Please, show me that evidence, along with an argument.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Statistical data is not racist.


Yeah right.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2018)

IP60 said:


> Yeah right.


Haha okay. You have a right to your own opinion and I respect that.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Please, show me that evidence, along with an argument.


Nah I'm good.

I have had enough for the day. 

Black people are druggies you are right.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm just going to close this clusterfuck.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> screw censorship.





the_randomizer said:


> Time to sterilize these losers



I giggled.


----------

